
3D printed sonograms let blind expectant parents "see" their babies - chaostheory
http://io9.com/3d-sonograms-let-blind-expectant-parents-see-their-ba-472999403
======
lostlogin
What ludicrous name will this get if it hits the mass market. Medical imaging
manufacturers already take there naming schemes to the extreme (SMASH, HASTE,
Propeller, Fiesta, Lava, Lava-flex - all MRI admittedly. But meaningless
proprietary trash when it comes down to it). The 3D cine loops that are
generated are already called 4D scans, the still images are called 3D images
so a model will be called...?

